# Gopro Compatible Light Heads?



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a new helmet-mount light for the season. I've found I don't really like the weight of the all-in-ones shifting my helmet around. I don't really understand why most of the industry seems to be shifting to all in one units. 

So to sum it up my criteria are...

1. Gopro style mount
2. As lightweight as possible
3. At least 700 lumens
4. Round battery connector

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

I had to 3d print a go pro adapter for mine. :/

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

650...50 short of your 700.

It has a round plug 4.2v and a USB 5v connection.

Image in the listing shows one connector...but it has two. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32893813900.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.13f54c4d8jCeDt


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Shameless Plug mode on......

Buy the light that hits your preference for beam type, output, weight, etc. and don't worry about the mount. Convert it to GoPro mounting to get the mount you want. I make GoPro adapters for a pretty wide variety of lights.


----------



## four_bar_biker (Nov 13, 2016)

Hard to find such light heads.
I constructed a 3D printable adaptor for KD2 head of Kaidomain that might meet your demands:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3929510


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Using 2x Cree XP-L High Intensity or Cree XM-L2 LED's
Aluminum GioPro adapter by vancbiker
light head measure 2 1/8" long x 1 1/2" wide x 3/4" tall
light head alone weighs about 70 grams :thumbsup:

***


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

The lupine lights all have the option of a GoPro mount. The lamp head is 150g for the Wilma, which is perfect as a standalone headlamp. They do however use their proprietary connector style.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i have a lezyne 1250 light with a builtin battery that i use for my helmet light. they make a gopro mounting bracket for their lights, pretty much unscrew the stock rubber bar mount, and replace it with the gopro mount, done.


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

rusty904 said:


> 1. Gopro style mount
> 2. As lightweight as possible
> 3. At least 700 lumens
> 4. Round battery connector


Since you didn't specifiy your price range: gloworm x2? Comes with a GoPro Mount, >1500 lm, and comes with a remote. It comes also with three different optics, so you can adjust the beam pattern according to your needs.
And you probably know the Outbound Hangover thread? 800 lm, 100g, internal battery, allows charging while in operation, so a USB powerbank does the job to extend runtime.



blackbart said:


> The lupine lights all have the option of a GoPro mount. The lamp head is 150g for the Wilma, which is perfect as a standalone headlamp. They do however use their proprietary connector style.


The lupine connectors are not proprietary, these are molex 1625 connectors. Not so easy to get, but doable. The easiest way would be to buy a lupine extension cable, cut it and the connect a round DC5521 plug or cable to it.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

scar said:


> Using 2x Cree XP-L High Intensity or Cree XM-L2 LED's
> Aluminum GioPro adapter by vancbiker
> light head measure 2 1/8" long x 1 1/2" wide x 3/4" tall
> light head alone weighs about 70 grams :thumbsup:
> ...


Great idea! I want a setup light that.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

raaden03 said:


> Great idea! I want a setup light that.


Then you're in luck as Scar sells these!!

Tim


----------

